# Minnesota galleries



## RedwoodWorkshop (Mar 28, 2017)

I will be in MN for the week and am wondering where I should go to seem some good woodworking.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 28, 2017)

Whereabouts in MN will you be?

@Schroedc has his shop and storefront in Peterson.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2017)

If you are in Minneapolis, The Minneapolis Institute of Art has some neat furniture and architecture. If you are looking to see other folks work, there are several galleries in Rochester with some nice woodworking. As @Sprung mentioned, I'm down in SE MN and my shop is always open for folks to stop in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 28, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> The Minneapolis Institute of Art has some neat furniture and architecture



I will second that. I was going to mention it in my post, got distracted by my wife walking into my office, and forgot to add it.

Bonus: admission to MIA is free. But it's always nice to donate something to help keep the place going. It's an awesome place to visit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 29, 2017)

Isn't the AAW Museum/Gallery in Minneapolis/St. Paul? I'd put that one on my to do list!


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm up in Minneapolis although I have nothing but time to kill.I wouldn't be opposed to driving down to Rochester area for a good show. I'm not a big city guy so the MAI is an option if it's a must see


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> I'm up in Minneapolis although I have nothing but time to kill.I wouldn't be opposed to driving down to Rochester area for a good show. I'm not a big city guy so the MAI is an option if it's a must see



Rochester isn't going to be much for good museums, etc. There are a few commercial galleries in various places but I don't know that I'd consider any of them destination spots. MIA is amazing in my opinion. If you're looking to road trip, I'm about 45 minutes from Rochester. Winona MN has the Marine Art Museum, not much on the woodworking front but an amazing collection of paintings (About 2 hours from Minneapolis). There is also the Walker art museum in Minneapolis for paintings and sculpture plus they have the sculpture garden with the spoon and cherry sculpture.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2017)

Tim Carter said:


> Isn't the AAW Museum/Gallery in Minneapolis/St. Paul? I'd put that one on my to do list!



I believe it is in St. Paul Here is a link- http://www.galleryofwoodart.org/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Mar 29, 2017)

I went to see the gallery of wood art in St Paul today! Absolutely great stuff! It was smaller than I expected although I did get to see amazing work. A David ellsworth piece among many others! Unfortunately I had my 1.5 year old with me who was not being completely cooperative lol


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Mar 29, 2017)

I went to see the gallery of wood art in St Paul today! Absolutely great stuff! It was smaller than I expected although I did get to see amazing work. A David ellsworth piece among many others! Unfortunately I had my 1.5 year old with me who was not being completely cooperative lol


----------

